# Atwood Furnace



## northcanyon

I have a 25ft Jayco with a Atwood 8525 furnace. Last year in the mountains it was cold so we left the furnace on while we was for one day when we got back the batteries were down and the furnace was not working. After I got the generator fired up and batteries charged the furnace would not fire up. The fan would blow air through the vents but no heat. The only way I could get the fan to shut off was to turn it off right at the furnace. Just wondering what happen to the furnace after the batteries ran down. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## C Nash

Is it electronic lit or manual?  If electronic can you hear it sparking?  Do you have plenty of propane?  Will the stove light?   Will the furnace light then go out?  Need more info.  There is also a switch that will prevent it from lighting if the fan is no moving as much air as it should.  Did it not light back after it went out "last year" Time to get the VOM out but if you are not familar with the furnace might pay to take it to a tech.  Keep us posted and let us know what you find,  Welcome to the forum


----------



## LEN

Just a guess but as the batteries ran down there was not enough air flow to allow the furnace to light and went into lockout. To get out of lockout shut the furnace off then back on in a couple minutes. Are you sure you did not run out of propane? If so this would cause a lockout also and the furnace may have needed to be  cycled several times to get the propane back in the lines.

LEN


----------



## northcanyon

furnace is electronic, hard to hear sparking with fan blowing, plenty propane stove, fridge, oven work fine, It wouldn't work after the batteries were dead. Fan just blows with cold air.


----------



## northcanyon

plenty propane. turned furnace off at furnace and turned back on. stove and fridge work fine.


----------



## C Nash

Just a guess but my thinking is thermostat or fan just not flowing enough air to kick the sail switch


----------



## LEN

Do you now have fully charged batteries, the furnace has a switch controlled by the airflow needs good battery to work. You can stand out side by the furnace and hear the furnace try to light(a snapping sound) if this is OK you may still have a propane problem and turning the thermostat off and on(letting the furnace cylce each time will get propane back into the system).

LEN


----------



## northcanyon

update atwood



			
				LEN;82787 said:
			
		

> Do you now have fully charged batteries, the furnace has a switch controlled by the airflow needs good battery to work. You can stand out side by the furnace and hear the furnace try to light(a snapping sound) if this is OK you may still have a propane problem and turning the thermostat off and on(letting the furnace cylce each time will get propane back into the system).
> 
> LEN



Batteries are charged show over 12 volts when fan is on.  Here's the latest I changed out thermostat and furnace came on heated then after it reach the set point the flame went out and the fan kept running and would never shut off and the furnace wouldn't fire up after raising the set point on the thermostat.  Had to shut the furnace off at a switch on the furnace.  So I guess I'll change out the fan control switch for starters unless someone has a different idea.

Thanks


----------



## C Nash

Did you replace the thermostate with same type?  It's normal for the fan to run several mins after the burner shuts off and will come back on and run a short time without burner on.  Well I hope that's normal LOL


----------



## northcanyon

Latest on furnace.  Pull it from trailer so I could test sail switch and limit switch.  They are both working.  Furnace will not attempt to ignite. Blower will blow and blow. Used old thermostat. How do you test a thermostat? Going to test and see if power is going to ignitor next. Any other thoughts?


----------



## C Nash

looks like you have eliiminated everthing except the circuit board.  Are you getting propane to the furnace? Might http://www.ehow.com/how_8309166_troubleshoot-atwood-8525.htmlfind help here


----------



## northcanyon

Thanks Nash that is what I thought and I was lined up to take it for testing 100 miles away so I thought I would try one more thing and I took some electrical contact spray and clean all the terminals and connections and hook it up again because I had it all set up to bench test with 12 volt and propane.  Well it fired up so I try it over ten times to make sure it was going to work and it does. So what I also found out that the original thermostat had issues so I replaced it with a honeywell and put the furnace back in the RV and it worked fine.  Got up the next morning went out to the RV to try it out again as the temp was 20 degrees outside. Furnace would not start, so I pulled the cover off the thermostat and jump the two wires and it fires up while it is jumped. So I take a electric heater and warm up the trailer and the furnace will kick on if the trailer is 40 degrees or higher.  Next I call Honeywell and the tech tells me that it won't kick on your furnace if it is below 40 degrees. So I tell him that is crazy the thermostat is no good in my RV or my workshop.  You would think if you turn on the furnace and the temp inside the trailer is below what you have it set for it should fire up.  Well it has been a learning experience taking out the furnace and checking out all the options just would of never thought the connections would of been the answer.  What really threw me off was it worked fine until we came back and the batteries were dead and after charging up everything it never would work.  Thanks for all the replies


----------

